# Smokin!



## devin (Jul 31, 2006)

Here's a fotd from work on Saturday.

Face: sff nc45, msf in dark, select moisturecover concealer nw40
Eyes: bamboom paint as base, persona/screen vinyl, carbon, purple-x, #3 lashes
Cheeks: msf in deep dark, porcelain pink msf
Lips: I started with pink cabana lipstick and phosphorelle lipglass and by the time I took the pics I just had on clear lipglass.
















my lash had started to loosen after the looooong night....my bad!


----------



## SChotgurrl (Jul 31, 2006)

OMG this is gorgeous!!! Looks just like something you'd see on the red carpet!! :-D


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 31, 2006)

Devin u look so pretty did u use the msf as foundation & powder or like a blush and how u use a regular msf?


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Jul 31, 2006)

you look real pretty!!!


----------



## devin (Jul 31, 2006)

Thank you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I used the dark msf over studio fix fluid, buffed in with my 182 brush. i used deep dark on my cheeks as a bronzer with the 187 brush. then i used the 187 to apply porcelain pink msf just to the apples of the cheeks.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bootyliciousx* 
_Devin u look so pretty did u use the msf as foundation & powder or like a blush and how u use a regular msf?_


----------



## MissLorsie (Jul 31, 2006)

what is this msf in deep dark? i gather its a mineralised skin finish but is it more like blot powder or something or is it just new shades that have been released??


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 31, 2006)

You look beautiful


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 31, 2006)

pretty. the mu looks great on you


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 31, 2006)

Girl, you ARE smokin! The make-up looks hot, YOU look hot


----------



## VeganChick (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## kimmy (Jul 31, 2006)

you look amazing! such perfect blending


----------



## Glitziegal (Jul 31, 2006)

Absolutely stunning.  You look like a movie star.


----------



## Midgard (Jul 31, 2006)

Devin, that's smokin hot!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 31, 2006)

ur eyes look so dramamtic and sexy,,, i likes very pretty


----------



## erica_1020 (Jul 31, 2006)

You look awesome glad to see your beautiful fotd!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 31, 2006)

hot hot hot!


----------



## devin (Jul 31, 2006)

it is actually a finishing powder. it can be worn alone or over foundation. it gives a nice subtle sheen to the skin. buffed in with the 182 brush blends them beautifully. they are up on the site now. they were released with the Avante collection.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissShiva* 
_what is this msf in deep dark? i gather its a mineralised skin finish but is it more like blot powder or something or is it just new shades that have been released??_


----------



## Kels823 (Jul 31, 2006)

Sexy!!!


----------



## CuteEpy2112 (Jul 31, 2006)

i love this a lotttt! great job blending


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 31, 2006)

ummmm... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 could u BE anymore fabulous???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :notworthy:


----------



## happy*phantom (Jul 31, 2006)

g.o.r.g.e.o.u.s.!!!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 31, 2006)

gosh I thought porcelain pink msf didn't work on black folks, I try to pick one up from MAC on thursday. You look awesome!


----------



## lvgz (Jul 31, 2006)

LOOOve your eyes


----------



## divatracy (Jul 31, 2006)

You look totally awesome, I need to learn to do my makeup like you!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 
_gosh I thought porcelain pink msf didn't work on black folks, I try to pick one up from MAC on thursday. You look awesome!_

 
ohh yes it does sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . I use it to: nc44 and it's so hot!


----------



## M (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow! You look beautiful. Thanks for sharing


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_ummmm... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 could u BE anymore fabulous???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :notworthy:_

 
I agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jul 31, 2006)

Gorgeous


----------



## Sanne (Jul 31, 2006)

soo pretty!!


----------



## Indigowaters (Jul 31, 2006)

This is beautiful.


----------



## VeronikaJ (Jul 31, 2006)

Truly beautiful, you really know how to work with your eyes and their shape.  Fabulous!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jul 31, 2006)

*thanks alot... ha haa*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 
_it is actually a finishing powder. it can be worn alone or over foundation. it gives a nice subtle sheen to the skin. buffed in with the 182 brush blends them beautifully. they are up on the site now. they were released with the Avante collection._

 
I'm going to Nordies NOW!!!!!! YOU look Awesome


----------



## devin (Jul 31, 2006)

Awwww....thank you sweeties! You all sure know how to increase a girl's self-esteem!


----------



## devin (Jul 31, 2006)

oh yes ma'am! it looks beautiful on black and darker skinned women!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 
_gosh I thought porcelain pink msf didn't work on black folks, I try to pick one up from MAC on thursday. You look awesome!_


----------



## capspock (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 
_Awwww....thank you sweeties! You all sure know how to increase a girl's self-esteem!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What they said is all true.... you DO look like a movie star. And I don't say these things to anyone, really, you have to deserve it!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jul 31, 2006)

damn woman, you are hot! this look is perfect, application and everything, simply flawless!!


----------



## Minrlluv2 (Jul 31, 2006)

You are lovely! Excellent application!


----------



## noellethediva (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow.  What is really amazing, is this is what you look like at the end of the day?  Superb makeup!!


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 1, 2006)

you look gorgeous


----------



## Ksstavros (Aug 1, 2006)

What a gorgeous hollywood look!  Very classy Devin!


----------



## AmourDolce (Aug 1, 2006)

You are so gorgeous.


----------



## MissVanessa (Aug 1, 2006)

Very very pretty! I love the way Porcelain Pink looks on your skin.


----------



## tarteheart (Aug 1, 2006)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!


----------



## shabdebaz (Aug 1, 2006)

Gorgeous as usual!


----------



## koolkatz (Aug 1, 2006)

LOVE the whole look!


----------



## Tightambitionz (Aug 1, 2006)

Amazing...(lol like everyone else said) and that side part is cute on you too..lol


----------



## renew (Aug 1, 2006)

Woah that's star-quality makeup right there!! HOT.


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 18, 2006)

You have to do some tutorials for us!


----------



## nicemeka (Aug 18, 2006)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## ccarp001 (Aug 18, 2006)

stunning! i love your brows!


----------



## KJam (Aug 20, 2006)

Perfect smoky eye - really stunning!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 20, 2006)

you look absolutely stunning. your skin has such a nice glow... i cant even describe how beautiful you are!!!!! i LOVE your eyes... this is such a glamourous look... you ARE SMOKIN!!!!!!


----------



## Makeupluvr (Aug 22, 2006)

GORGEOUS!  I L O V E this look and your eyebrows are AMAZING!!!!!!!!!  I am eyebrow obsessed and yours are HOT!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 23, 2006)

daaaaaamn girl, you look AMAZING!


----------



## ben (Aug 23, 2006)

delish!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 23, 2006)

you are SOO beautiful. Wow, I love your look and your features....omg, so pretty.


----------



## nat9891 (Aug 23, 2006)

Gorgeous!  Your eyes are sooo pretty, and the shadow really makes them pop!


----------

